# A little help for river salmon....



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Headed north after Labor Day to tangle with some salmon either PM , manistee or Betsie..
I only river fish once or twice a year and really wanna make the most of it.
I use spinning gear and don’t have skein.
Up until now I just drifted egg flies.. with limited success..(even tho I’ve watched every “Fisher Brad” video on YouTube) lol
My question is what other techniques or methods do you guys find to be effective. Also any specific egg color I should try? As I tie my own.. 
Any and all advice appreciated and PMs welcome.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I assume you are fishing from a boat?
If spinning gear is 7'ish, I'd be throwing crankbait like a Thunderstick or Bomber 'A' 
If spinning is 8' 6"ish I'd find some cured skein and rig it to bounce the bottom. I've never had to go look for skein but baitshops like Pappys etc can point you in the right direction I expect. You can also stick a flatfish on it or drift a bobber back into a hole with skein on it.
When you do catch a female you can cure the eggs and vacuum pack them for next year.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Ojh said:


> I assume you are fishing from a boat?
> If spinning gear is 7'ish, I'd be throwing crankbait like a Thunderstick or Bomber 'A'
> If spinning is 8' 6"ish I'd find some cured skein and rig it to bounce the bottom. I've never had to go look for skein but baitshops like Pappys etc can point you in the right direction I expect. You can also stick a flatfish on it or drift a bobber back into a hole with skein on it.
> When you do catch a female you can cure the eggs and vacuum pack them for next year.


awesome and thanks for the reply..
I do not have a boat.. I have several 7’ rods but my primary river rod is 8’6” with 20 lb suffix 832 and a 15lb Fluoro leaders


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

For casting cranks or spinners,run braid.. Glow meps after dark,burnt orange during the day.. Thunder Jr deep divers in firetiger,green white or purple chrome.. For bottom bouncing, (big man or pm)15lb main 10-12lb leader slip rig with spawn bags (ping pong ball size with floaters)..betsie river..up the line to 20main 15 leader.. Same crank baits or spinners.. Skein beats bags in the betsie, run it under a float in slower deep holes..
If your bouncing egg flies, DONT SET ON THE WIGGLE.. Remember thump n pull.. Save time and not tail rip a chrome..


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yup...I am going to just reiterate what was already said.

Cast thunderstick jrs or rapala deep in fire tiger, chartreuse and clown.

In-line spinners also get it done. You will be in good shape with those suggestions. Not trying to get a rye out of anyone (i have had my share of fair and unfair salmon on flies), but given your preferred equipment, I would stick to tossing cranks and spinners.

I love and prefer a skein bobber bite, but many a days its a crank only bite anyways. I have noticed for the most part, my cranks bites are first light/last light and usually good all day when raining or overcast.

Skein is usually good all day long once the sun is up and before it goes down. If you get your hands on some skein, PM one of us and we can hook you up with the easy sure fire recipe for curing. Just make sure you bleed the fish and get that skein on ice.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Exactly what Nichola said. The last sentence is very important if looking to fish gut.....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It might seem weird to cast a pretty good sized crankbait 40 feet across the Betsie (relatively short cast) for Kings. But it is incredible when they just smash the lure, the instant it hits the water. You'll usually lose the lure in that situation, but it is a great $8 thrill. :lol:


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

Skein is the best but beeds work somedays also.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hardware at low light and eggs under float or on bottom during day or in sun. Cloudy days I’ll toss hardware during day if their not biting roe.


----------



## Lakertaker44 (Jan 23, 2019)

Can you fly fish for kings without chuck n ducking/ flossing? Maybe an aggressive streamer approach?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lakertaker44 said:


> Can you fly fish for kings without chuck n ducking/ flossing? Maybe an aggressive streamer approach?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think it was 11 years ago, an "off the beaten path spot" in Grand Haven which is now closed unless your a member got "lost" kings.

I had a the bright idea of throwing a glow in the dark trolling fly with my 7 weight sink tip in the dark. Caught 2 kings and snagged 1.

I have caught very few in the river on streamers, but never really got crazy with it when I was introduced into the skein and crank game. What I did catch them on was size 4 to 6 egg sucking leeches in black with orange head and purple with orange head.

I would be hard pressed to believe that if you tied up a 4" to 6" fire tiger streamer and slapped on a rattle that it wouldn't get bit. I pondered with that idea for this year...we will see if I follow through with that.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Streamers will catch fish and seen few other flys here and there get snapped on, and other stuff on a occasion but when you experience a hot skien bite you realize why it is top choice next to hardware. I think If streamers had more action and or rattle could be more productive, talking king’s not ho’s.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

nichola8 said:


> I think it was 11 years ago, an "off the beaten path spot" in Grand Haven which is now closed unless your a member got "lost" kings.
> 
> I had a the bright idea of throwing a glow in the dark trolling fly with my 7 weight sink tip in the dark. Caught 2 kings and snagged 1.
> 
> ...


wow.. great information... I don’t do it often but drifting egg flys or beads usually results in fish... 95% hooked in mouth... (maybe I’m still flossing idk...)
But this isn’t the first I’ve heard of the infamous “egg sucking leech” I bought a few last year and the shop owner told me to drift them under a bobber... I never tried them tho.
Perhaps this year I will try drifting one through the holes


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

saw some younger guys using beads a few yrs ago and yes they did get a legal king off of it. When I still had the motivation I tried Newaygo by Pine St and found some kings working the beds. I ran a large orange and black fly (have no idea on the pattern) and it got freeking smashed and broke off in a lightning second....on 20# spiderwire about 35 ft from me. Kapow!! Scared the crap out of me. It was iffy wading depth with a strong current....not for the faint of heart. Got 2 hits that day....another on orange #3 mepps....broke off both immediately.


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Last year the only thing I could catch the kings on was white streamer flys. On the 2nd day i cought 10 fish on them


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

White is one of best colors for salmon and even steelhead. White and green or lemon lime with white, really can’t go wrong with with for kings


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

nighttime said:


> White is one of best colors for salmon and even steelhead. White and green or lemon lime with white, really can’t go wrong with with for kings


It was absolutely amazing to watch them come up and just smash them I can't wait to go next week


----------



## jwheelfan03 (Jun 9, 2011)

fowlpursuit said:


> Headed north after Labor Day to tangle with some salmon either PM , manistee or Betsie..
> I only river fish once or twice a year and really wanna make the most of it.
> I use spinning gear and don’t have skein.
> Up until now I just drifted egg flies.. with limited success..(even tho I’ve watched every “Fisher Brad” video on YouTube) lol
> ...


Try some thundersticks but be sure to check the regs on where you do go. Honestly a lot are caught by lining(not starting the debate) but without skein cranks are a good bet. They can really crush them so set it like Kevin van dam and hold on. Good luck!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Cast Thundersticks, #8 Shad Raps, #5 Blue Fox Spinners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

adam bomb said:


> Cast Thundersticks, #8 Shad Raps, #5 Blue Fox Spinners.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Spinners for sure, great call out on that one!


----------

